
Coronavirus is spreading fast in US states that may reopen soon, study finds - finphil
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-spread-states-reopening/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=87288486
======
Johnjonjoan
It's kind of mind blowing to me that these states are wanting to reopen so
soon.

The USA currently has 158 deaths per million population and no national
lockdown. Britain has 299 - it started lockdown on the 29th March and is still
locked down. Spain has 490 and Italy has 430 deaths per million, they entered
lockdown on the 14th and 9th of march respectively.

Given this information why should we believe that large parts of the USA are
not still on the upward curve?

All data from:
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#news](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#news)

Last updated: April 25, 2020, 14:58 GMT

